# Call of Duty cofigure.csv



## ARSENAL12 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey,

Well my problem is that when I install Call of Duty (which i have had for over a year and there have been no problems) and try to play the game a box comes up telling me:

Fatal Error

covigure.csv not found

Then another box comes up saying:

COD 1.0 build win-x86 Oct 5 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
16797 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
couldn't exec safemode.cfg
========= autoconfigure
----- CL_Shutdown -----
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
configure.csv not found.


I havent fiddled with the settings or anything i just dunno what happened. :4-dontkno


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ARSENAL12 and welcome to TSF!

Normally that message only comes up when using the cracked executable to play a copied game..... I do hope you're not doing that :4-thatsba 

If not, you may have a corrupted pak0.pk3 file. Try either:


Copying the file across from the CD again (it should be about 163 MB if memory serves)
Open the pak0.pk3 file using WinZip, take out all of the contents to a temporary folder, delete the pak0.pk3 file, make a new one, and using winzip again put the files back in and try it that way.

Post back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Did you update recently?


----------



## ARSENAL12 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well my situatian is i have the real Call of Duty (Meaning it is not a pirate) 
But I have to admit i have a pirated expansion pack called "Call of Duty United Offensive". The game worked fine until i installed the pirated expansion pack.
Also can you please tell me the other part in more simplified terms as i'm not great at computers

Thanks Heaps :grin:


----------



## ARSENAL12 (Jul 8, 2005)

:4-dontkno


JokerFMJ said:


> Did you update recently?


Ummm what do you mean by update?


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

I mean update the version of your game by downloading the latest patch. Most likely, however, there is something wrong with the cracked copy of the expansion pack you're trying to install.


----------



## ARSENAL12 (Jul 8, 2005)

JokerFMJ said:


> I mean update the version of your game by downloading the latest patch. Most likely, however, there is something wrong with the cracked copy of the expansion pack you're trying to install.


Well if that is the problem is there anyway I can reverse that? :4-dontkno 

I havent downloaded any patches for the game so that is not the problem.


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

No, if you're cracked copy is bad it's bad. You'd have to rerip the original CD.


----------



## ARSENAL12 (Jul 8, 2005)

JokerFMJ said:


> No, if you're cracked copy is bad it's bad. You'd have to rerip the original CD.[/QUOTE
> 
> What do you mean by rerip?


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Due to the cracked mission pack, I can't give advice on letting you use the illegal mission pack. However, to get the original game working, uninstall both the mission pack and the original game. Re-install the original game and it should work fine for you. It's likely that the problem is stemming from this _illegal_ mission pack you have installed - as I said before, I've only ever seen that error in illegal software cracks.

NOTE: We do not condone or support illegal software. Keep it legal please!


----------



## ARSENAL12 (Jul 8, 2005)

ReeKorl said:


> Due to the cracked mission pack, I can't give advice on letting you use the illegal mission pack. However, to get the original game working, uninstall both the mission pack and the original game. Re-install the original game and it should work fine for you. It's likely that the problem is stemming from this _illegal_ mission pack you have installed - as I said before, I've only ever seen that error in illegal software cracks.
> 
> NOTE: We do not condone or support illegal software. Keep it legal please!


i'VE TRIED IT DOESNT WORK


----------



## 1942sniper (Aug 6, 2005)

i have the same problem. ive been playing the game for over a year with the expansion pack. it has worked fine for me until recently i got the same problem. both my games were authentic and new. i was reading this thread and i saw whe you said to redo the pak0.pk3. and i tried to open the pk3 filebut it said the file was corrupted.


----------



## 1942sniper (Aug 6, 2005)

Copying the file across from the CD again (it should be about 163 MB if memory serves)
Open the pak0.pk3 file using WinZip, take out all of the contents to a temporary folder, delete the pak0.pk3 file, make a new one, and using winzip again put the files back in and try it that way.

what you mean by this? you cant open a pk3 using winzip!


----------

